
Ask HN: Are there any great email disasters, code spewing uncontrolled emails? - hoodoof
excluding spam, are there any well known incidents of bugs resulting in vast numbers of emails being spewed into user accounts?
======
georgespamungus
I don't really know, but I do hope to get a lot of email at
georgespamungus@gmail.com.

------
twunde
I can't think of any that are well known, but it's certainly a common bug (I
put one into production a few months ago). Surprisingly it's a bug with few
major ramifications. If you're using an email provider like Mailchimp you'll
often pass your email quota, often be rate limited and depending on the vendor
you may even get a call. Even if that doesn't happen, email already has a
defense for this: spam filters.

